# [SOLVED] Apple tv



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

Probably a really silly question, but alas it here it is
Does the Mac tv actually play tv stations? Or is it for just streaming your own videos etc?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Apple tv*

From what I could find out the Apple TV is not a TV receiver, it is for playing things from your purchase iTunes Library or the contents in your iTunes library that is located on PC or Notebook


----------



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for that info, I should have been a bit more patient or ssearched a bit more, however, your help was usefull, Ta

And just on another note .. Go Cats! Do you remember 2007?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad to have helped .



Leslietatt said:


> And just on another note .. Go Cats! Do you remember 2007?


Nah for some reason it has escaped my memory. :winkgrin:


----------

